
Open Source Security Software Hackathon – Luxembourg 2-3 May 2017 - adulau
https://hackathon.hack.lu/
======
Clownshoesms
It's an interesting thing I think. People that are truly passionate about open
source don't have the cash to go to Luxembourg; so will you get the best
outcome?

